# Why is there so much



## Medicine Man (Jan 27, 2010)

discourse and just down right rudeness towards duck hunters. 
If you don't care for waterfowl hunters keep your rear end in the campfire form, or sit around your local Ace Hardware and talk about Goat Hunting. It's just simply ridiculous to come in here and be rude and arrogant to us. 

With season coming to a close I thought that needed to be said.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 27, 2010)

specific instance?


and its because we are better than everyone else


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 27, 2010)

GSURugger said:


> and its because we are better than everyone else



I guess that's just it. At some point wouldn't you think that would become obvious?


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah guys it really isnt our fault we put more time and effort in what we do.


----------



## chadf (Jan 27, 2010)

1 less woody flying over N GA!!! Could of shot at about 7 more, but that's quack attacking for ya!!!

Saw decent amount of birds this morning!!! None wanted to decoy......


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 27, 2010)

Medicine Man said:


> discourse and just down right rudeness towards duck hunters.
> If you don't care for waterfowl hunters keep your rear end in the campfire form, or sit around your local Ace Hardware and talk about Goat Hunting. It's just simply ridiculous to come in here and be rude and arrogant to us.
> 
> With season coming to a close I thought that needed to be said.



i dont know if it has anything to do with duck hunting because they all know youre not a duck hunter but they are mean to you anyways......


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 27, 2010)

JerkBait said:


> i dont know if it has anything to do with duck hunting because they all know youre not a duck hunter but they are mean to you anyways......



Stinkbait for someone that shows up once every 6 months (about as often as I have a run off) you sure do stirr the pot. The grapewine talk was you'd been in Florida trying to catch those starfish again.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Stinkbait, I'm out of shells.  Can you loan me some?


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 27, 2010)

no unlike you and medicinemonkey ive been shooting ducks with mine. 

lots of ducks.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 27, 2010)

JerkBait said:


> no unlike you and medicinemonkey ive been shooting ducks with mine.
> 
> lots of ducks.





Useless without pictures. 
Does your mom know your on the puter.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 27, 2010)

i have pictures...


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 27, 2010)

Medicine Man said:


> discourse and just down right rudeness towards duck hunters.
> If you don't care for waterfowl hunters keep your rear end in the campfire form, or sit around your local Ace Hardware and talk about Goat Hunting. It's just simply ridiculous to come in here and be rude and arrogant to us.
> 
> With season coming to a close I thought that needed to be said.
> ...



The reason, most likely is posts like this that decoy us in.  By the way, how did you find out we goat hunted?

Keep that toilet lid shut.  It will all go down eventually.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 27, 2010)

of your wife, and my ducks....


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 27, 2010)

JerkBait said:


> no unlike you and medicinemonkey ive been shooting ducks with mine.
> 
> lots of ducks.




Well being unemployed I would imagine that you would have killed a ton of ducks this year young buck.  But for us big boys in the real world, we have bills to pay.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 27, 2010)

JerkBait said:


> i have pictures...



Post'em up.. Let's have a look seeeee.
This time make'em "G" rated the last one's wasn't that impressive.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 27, 2010)

JerkBait said:


> of your wife, and my ducks....



I'm game either one....


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 27, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> The reason, most likely is posts like this that decoy us in.




All I did is threw out a few "Cormorant deke's" and look what cupped up and came right on in..

Kind'a surprised it was only a "single" they usually fly in "flocks". If you knock one down there's 10 more coming behind it..


----------



## SHMELTON (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah I heard you were killing the crap out of them on that awsome piece of land out in MS.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 27, 2010)

SHMELTON said:


> Yeah I heard you were killing the crap out of them on that awsome piece of land out in MS.



Was it MS I was told Florida..


----------



## willholl79 (Jan 27, 2010)

Medicine Man said:


> Useless without pictures.
> Does your mom know your on the puter.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 27, 2010)

SHMELTON said:


> Yeah I heard you were killing the crap out of them on that awsome piece of land out in MS.



did you kill any without jim and chris' help?


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 27, 2010)

JerkBait said:


> did you kill any without jim and chris' help?



I'm sure he did..He's shooting #2 shot. Now Jim's dog may have picked up a couple for him..Does that count?


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 27, 2010)

Lookin like I should wore the rubber boots to work this morning!


----------



## SHMELTON (Jan 27, 2010)

Actually, yeah!  I only hunted with Jim out there 1 time this yr.  However, I hunted 40 days total so I killed my fair share.  I can hold my own.  It might be cause I can afford to pay for a decent piece of land that actually holds birds, and hunt 5 states a yr.  Guess being employed does pay off.


----------



## SHMELTON (Jan 27, 2010)

Medicine Man said:


> I'm sure he did..He's shooting #2 shot. Now Jim's dog may have picked up a couple for him..Does that count?



Correction, I shoot BB's and T's also.  I still got 2 cases at the house, maybe that will be enough for the snow goose hunt.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 27, 2010)

SHMELTON said:


> Actually, yeah!  I only hunted with Jim out there 1 time this yr.  However, I hunted 40 days total so I killed my fair share.  I can hold my own.  It might be cause I can afford to pay for a decent piece of land that actually holds birds, and hunt 5 states a yr.  Guess being employed does pay off.



thats fabulous melton.


----------



## SHMELTON (Jan 27, 2010)

JerkBait said:


> thats fabulous melton.



Thank you, I think so too.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 27, 2010)

dern shame the seasons over in 4 days.


----------



## Luke0927 (Jan 27, 2010)

Chad F got me hooked....Looks like I'll need to add a retriever to my string of bird dogs!


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 27, 2010)

JerkBait said:


> dern shame the seasons over in 4 days.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 27, 2010)

SHMELTON said:


> Yeah I heard you were killing the crap out of them on that awsome piece of land out in MS.




I think that is a picture of the land in the avatar.  Looks pretty barren to me.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 27, 2010)

Gotta make the best out of the last FOUR!!!


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 27, 2010)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> I think that is a picture of the land in the avatar.  Looks pretty barren to me.



yep.

about as dry as your season was.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 27, 2010)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Gotta make the best out of the last FOUR!!!



What'a you mean by that?


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 27, 2010)

JerkBait said:


> yep.
> 
> about as dry as your season was.



Stinkbait thanks for emailing me those kill picture's of yours. I'll post it for.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 27, 2010)

those canadian albino mallards are going on the wall.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 27, 2010)

Can we get back to the original question before Jerkbait hyjacked the thread? 

Why is there so much discourse and just down right rudeness towards duck hunters?

If you don't care for waterfowl hunters keep your rear end in the campfire form, or sit around your local Ace Hardware and talk about Goat Hunting. It's just simply ridiculous to come in here and be rude and arrogant to us.

Could it be they look down on us because: We get out'a the bed and actually put effort in the persuit of our game?


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 27, 2010)

Medicine Man said:


> What'a you mean by that?



Meaning I have to make the corn pile bigger and the "molases" thicker, that way I can shoot way over the limit,  they cant catch me with my plug out, cause  it'll be dark when i'm done.

I think I covered it all


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 27, 2010)

I think the Woody's gang knows that this forum is the rough section of town across the tracks.  Occasionally some of them get a little courage to walk down our streets and pick a fight with us fellas that hang out in this 'Hood.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 27, 2010)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> I think the Woody's gang knows that this forum is the rough section of town across the tracks.



Are you saying they think we are just simply lower class than themelves? 

I think that Justfor4All fella was probley from over there. Prime example of what I'm talking about.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 27, 2010)

maybe their lack of intelligence pushes them to hate?

everyone knows it takes no brain power to kill a deer.


----------



## chadf (Jan 27, 2010)

Luke0927 said:


> Chad F got me hooked....Looks like I'll need to add a retriever to my string of bird dogs!



you worry about finding holes, I'll run the dog.....

I'm gonna hunt a few ponds close to your house this evening! Then back to the big waters in the morn.... Call me


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 27, 2010)

chadf said:


> I'm gonna hunt a few ponds close to your house this evening!



How many ponds can you hunt on a good afternoon? I figuire a max of about 3 ..


----------



## SHMELTON (Jan 27, 2010)

Reasons why the goat hunters don't like us:
#1 we do not persue the ever so elusive pine goat.
#2 We pick on them because they think Scent lock works.
#3 They are scared to shoot a deer if thier trail cam pics do not get the approval froom the fellow goat hunters previous to the hunt.
#4 We screw up there hunt when they hunt our property lines and we happen to be in the beaver pond that morning.  I been cussed out more than once for this one.
#5 Our camo looks better
#6 We are just cooler and chicks dig us!


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 27, 2010)

SHMELTON said:


> #3 They are scared to shoot a deer if thier trail cam pics do not get the approval froom the fellow goat hunters previous to the hunt.



so sad but true.



SHMELTON said:


> 4 We screw up there hunt when they hunt our property lines and we happen to be in the beaver pond that morning.  I been cussed out more than once for this one.



been there as well.



SHMELTON said:


> 5 Our camo looks better



without a doubt.




SHMELTON said:


> 6 We are just cooler and chicks dig us!



yet another staggering truth.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 27, 2010)

Medicine Man said:


> How many ponds can you hunt on a good afternoon? I figuire a max of about 3 ..





Depends on how much attention you pay to legal shooting times...........????????????????


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 27, 2010)

JerkBait said:


> so sad but true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Man Melton you are on fire today.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 27, 2010)

Gaducker said:


> legal shooting times......



legal shooting time?

never heard of it.....


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 27, 2010)

JerkBait said:


> legal shooting time?
> 
> never heard of it.....



SO you are an outlaw?????????


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 27, 2010)

an indian outlaw


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 27, 2010)

#7 Our sport involves more than sitting in a recliner tree stand.
#8 We brush our teeth before we leave the house for our hunts. 
#9 In our sport if you do dumb stuff you'll actually get told "That was dumb" or someoen will let you know your a "topwater".
#10 Waterfowlers have a true bond with each other, unlike the goat hunters, who will stab each other in the back every chance they get.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 27, 2010)

SHMELTON said:


> Reasons why the goat hunters don't like us:
> #1 we do not persue the ever so elusive pine goat.
> #2 We pick on them because they think Scent lock works.
> #3 They are scared to shoot a deer if thier trail cam pics do not get the approval froom the fellow goat hunters previous to the hunt.
> ...





Medicine Man said:


> #7 Our sport involves more than sitting in a recliner tree stand.
> #8 We brush our teeth before we leave the house for our hunts.
> #9 In our sport if you do dumb stuff you'll actually get told "That was dumb" or someoen will let you know your a "topwater".
> #10 Waterfowlers have a true bond with each other, unlike the goat hunters, who will stab each other in the back every chance they get.





#11 The only danger involved in pine goat hunting involves falling asleep from boredom in a stand and falling out of it.  We brave hypothermia, drowning, large sharp toothed reptiles/and or poisonous ones when the weather gets warm enough,bad weather,rough water, leaky waders, tangled decoy lines, lack of huntable public land, bored goat hunters that take up duck hunting after Bambi deason is over, etc. for just the CHANCE to kill a duck.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 27, 2010)

JerkBait said:


> an indian outlaw



half cherokee and choctaw?


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 27, 2010)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> #11 The only danger involved in pine goat hunting involves falling asleep from boredom in a stand and falling out of it.  We brave hypothermia, drowning, large sharp toothed reptiles/and or poisonous ones when the weather gets warm enough,bad weather,rough water, leaky waders, tangled decoy lines, lack of huntable public land, etc. for just the CHANCE to kill a duck.



You may just be on to something here..


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 27, 2010)

GSURugger said:


> half cherokee and choctaw?



My baby is a Chippeawa, she's a one of a kind!


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 27, 2010)

GSURugger said:


> half cherokee and choctaw?


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 27, 2010)

Please refrain from talking about Indians..We don't need any company..


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 27, 2010)

JerkBait said:


> an indian outlaw




1/2 goat hunter  1/2 snipe hunter??????????????


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Medicine Man said:


> Please refrain from talking about Indians..We don't need any company..



I'm sure Nic has crept up on us and we don't even know he is watching.....straight up Indian gangsta.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 27, 2010)

Gaducker said:


> Depends on how much attention you pay to legal shooting times...........????????????????



Sunrise = when you can see without the use of a light.

Sunset = when you need the use of a light to see.

(or you could go by the weather channels times, and be late)


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 27, 2010)

#12 we can actually drink coffee and talk without having to whisper!
#13 most of the time we can hunt, limit out, and be back home before the wife knows we're gone.


----------



## chadf (Jan 27, 2010)

Medicine Man said:


> How many ponds can you hunt on a good afternoon? I figuire a max of about 3 ..



From now till 6pm, I can water swat alot of ducks! All of the ponds are within 5 or 6 miles of each other.....

More than likely, we will only hit 3. But you never know.....


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 27, 2010)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> #12 we can actually drink coffee and talk without having to whisper!
> #13 most of the time we can hunt, limit out, and be back home before the wife knows we're gone.




Seriously, the commaradrie is one of the best things about it.  I enjoy getting out with folks that I like to hang around and just shoot the breeze and talk some junk.


----------



## SHMELTON (Jan 27, 2010)

#14. We don't have to buy a special bottle to pee in.
#15. We don't have to worry if a 7mag has enough power to drop a 90lb can eater at 30yds.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 27, 2010)

#16 Rain makes the hunt better!
#17 We dont have to track or drag the kill, our dogs do it for us.


----------



## briar270wsm (Jan 27, 2010)

Medicine Man said:


> discourse and just down right rudeness towards duck hunters.
> If you don't care for waterfowl hunters keep your rear end in the campfire form, or sit around your local Ace Hardware and talk about Goat Hunting. It's just simply ridiculous to come in here and be rude and arrogant to us.
> 
> With season coming to a close I thought that needed to be said.



Seems like you have an issue like oscar used to have And by the way i hear that you and matt were on the slimmer side of being slayers... PLEASE HELP ME DIRTY SOUTH I HAVE NO PLACES TO HUNT AND HAVE SOOOOO MUCH TROUBLE WORKING BIRDS


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Jan 27, 2010)

No trying to stir the pot or make enemies.  I love waterfowling more than life itself.  But my answer to the original question is: they have probably met a duck hunter before.  Seriously.  In my 33 years, most of the duck hunters I have met are wealthy, arrogant, and just plain rude.  Some folks stereotype us based on these people and don't realize a lot of us are just down to earth country boys.


----------



## briar270wsm (Jan 27, 2010)

Medicine Man said:


> How many ponds can you hunt on a good afternoon? I figuire a max of about 3 ..



How many times can you beg dirty south to take you hunting


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 27, 2010)

briar270wsm said:


> How many times can you beg dirty south to take you hunting



Did they give you permission to come over here or did you take it upon yourself?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 27, 2010)

HALF CHEROKEE AND CHOCTAW!!!!!That was when Tim McGraw was a lot cooler and had a better sense of style.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 27, 2010)

briar270wsm said:


> Seems like you have an issue like oscar used to have And by the way i hear that you and matt were on the slimmer side of being slayers... PLEASE HELP ME DIRTY SOUTH I HAVE NO PLACES TO HUNT AND HAVE SOOOOO MUCH TROUBLE WORKING BIRDS



Excuse me, have we met?  

Stalkerish. 

For the record, I've had the pleasure of hunting with the Dirty South twice this year, once during early goose and once during regular duck.  I have truly appreciated the opportunity to hunt with them.  They are great guys, know a ton about hunting ducks, and it shows their true character to invite me along especially after all the junk I talked to them last year.   If they owed me anything it should have been a brutal buttkicking.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jan 27, 2010)

Medicine Man said:


> #10 Waterfowlers have a true bond with each other, unlike the goat hunters, who will stab each other in the back every chance they get.


certains clicks...I have some good friends that are die hard,and would do anything to help their friends from loan a shotgun,to shells,boat rides,and even honey holes,but I have seen some underhanded things some do to others that aren't in their click..Just when I thought turkey hunters were worse..lol


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 27, 2010)

boy oh boy, i miss a few hours and good lord the place blows up!!!

good thread MM, i really have no answer to the original question


----------



## shortstroke (Jan 27, 2010)

yall sure do know how to hit the nail on the head


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 27, 2010)

HEY!!!! Ya`ll cut out all that singin` racket!!! Buncha knuckleheads!!!  





Carry on, just keep it halfway respectable. And no more singin`...


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 27, 2010)

Medicine Man said:


> discourse and just down right rudeness towards duck hunters.
> If you don't care for waterfowl hunters keep your rear end in the campfire form, or sit around your local Ace Hardware and talk about Goat Hunting. It's just simply ridiculous to come in here and be rude and arrogant to us.
> 
> With season coming to a close I thought that needed to be said.


You guys fight enough amongst yourselves  Kind of like the Indians did.  You should stick together...like Little Bighorn

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_4-0PJo4yf4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_4-0PJo4yf4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## injun joe (Jan 27, 2010)

Medicine Man said:


> discourse and just down right rudeness towards duck hunters.
> If you don't care for waterfowl hunters keep your rear end in the campfire form, or sit around your local Ace Hardware and talk about Goat Hunting. It's just simply ridiculous to come in here and be rude and arrogant to us.
> 
> With season coming to a close I thought that needed to be said.



Back to the original Question. People often ridicule what they don't understand.


----------



## briar270wsm (Jan 27, 2010)

Medicine Man said:


> Did they give you permission to come over here or did you take it upon yourself?



Come from Where??? Did dirty south call you and say hey mm and mustang matt i will let you two hunt with us if you post a few threads to get your rep up and act like your hard and a killer but really you just obey their commands


----------



## briar270wsm (Jan 27, 2010)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Excuse me, have we met?
> 
> Stalkerish.
> 
> For the record, I've had the pleasure of hunting with the Dirty South twice this year, once during early goose and once during regular duck.  I have truly appreciated the opportunity to hunt with them.  They are great guys, know a ton about hunting ducks, and it shows their true character to invite me along especially after all the junk I talked to them last year.   If they owed me anything it should have been a brutal buttkicking.



Maybe we have met you dont no me... And again bow down to the wanna be kings of the south


----------



## JDAWG (Jan 27, 2010)

best post ever...


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 27, 2010)

I, the king of the south, command you all to STOP LAUGHING at the comedy in this thread. I have spoken!


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 27, 2010)

briar270wsm said:


> Come from Where??? Did dirty south call you and say hey mm and mustang matt i will let you two hunt with us if you post a few threads to get your rep up and act like your hard and a killer but really you just obey their commands



Crow season is all year at my place me and jerk bait gonna dominate that. 

Team scram haters 



Wow... With the intellectual thought that went into that piece of art work you just wrote, you two must'a "Teamed" up for that script.  I obey no one's commands.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 27, 2010)

Look into the steely blue eyes of my avatar, you will post threads on here for more hardness and skreet cred!! DO IT!!


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 27, 2010)

mizzippi jb said:


> Look into the steely blue eyes of my avatar, you will post threads on here for more hardness and skreet cred!! DO IT!!



Yes your hineyyyy..Yes your hineeyyyy.. 

I may try to switch teams to this "Team scram" they speak of.. I figure it should greatly increase my odds of killing time..


----------



## LipRip'r (Jan 27, 2010)

mizzippi jb said:


> Look into the steely blue eyes of my avatar, you will post threads on here for more hardness and skreet cred!! DO IT!!



DO IT!.....DO IT!      pretty funny stuff


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 27, 2010)

What happened there Briarpatch momma turn the puter' off on you to.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 27, 2010)

I forgot to offer you some meatloaf. MOM!!!! MEATLOAF!!!!!NOW!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 27, 2010)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Seriously, the commaradrie is one of the best things about it.  I enjoy getting out with folks that I like to hang around and just shoot the breeze and talk some junk.




Yeah the camaraderie shown in this forum brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 27, 2010)

mizzippi jb said:


> I forgot to offer you some meatloaf. MOM!!!! MEATLOAF!!!!!NOW!!!!





Freaking unbelievable.. Where's Jackie Moon (still asleep) Hold on she said she's coming...


----------



## JDAWG (Jan 27, 2010)

Paymaster said:


> Yeah the camaraderie shown in this forum brings a tear to my eye.



you gotta start duck hunting!! more feathers for the flys


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 27, 2010)

JDAWG said:


> you gotta start duck hunting!! more feathers for the flys




Naw ,you fowlers would just leave me in the swamp.


----------



## briar270wsm (Jan 27, 2010)

Naw mm im still here. Dont you work or something why are you up this late??? Oh nevermind you dont have to buy your own duck hunting stuff, you can just borrow dirty souths... What is Dirty south anyway... sounds like a rap group to me... and are you a creeper you had to do some reaserch to find that old post. I guarentee you i have killed wayyyyyyyyy more ducks than you this year and had more fun doing it, because i actually put a little work into it and dont have someone else do it for me, but i guess that is will ferral wanna be's job


----------



## JDAWG (Jan 27, 2010)

Paymaster said:


> Naw ,you fowlers would just leave me in the swamp.



  I'll save you some for spring tying


----------



## briar270wsm (Jan 27, 2010)

mizzippi jb said:


> Look into the steely blue eyes of my avatar, you will post threads on here for more hardness and skreet cred!! DO IT!!


The eyes on your avatar are brown::


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 27, 2010)

I wrote a little song about duck hunting, anybody wanna hear it??


----------



## briar270wsm (Jan 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I wrote a little song about duck hunting, anybody wanna hear it??



Yeah i do


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I wrote a little song about duck hunting, anybody wanna hear it??



Yes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 27, 2010)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Yes.



You don't think Nic will mind??


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You don't think Nic will mind??



Of course not!


----------



## Alan D. (Jan 27, 2010)

SHMELTON said:


> Reasons why the goat hunters don't like us:
> #1 we do not persue the ever so elusive pine goat.
> #2 We pick on them because they think Scent lock works.
> #3 They are scared to shoot a deer if thier trail cam pics do not get the approval froom the fellow goat hunters previous to the hunt.
> ...



Haha I couldn't agree with you more.  Duck hunting> Deer hunting. Max4> Realtree AP. Going out in the morning into a swamp with your friends, setting up decoys, Seeing ducks flying way off in the distance and calling them in> Going out to the edge of some field and sitting for hours without moving or making a sound just to see some deer (Witch any soccer mom can hit with a car anyday) walk around and eat grass like a cow. Also in the back of your mind you know there is always the chance of some toothless, drunk hillbilly stoping on the side of the road and trying to take a shot at it.


----------



## briar270wsm (Jan 28, 2010)

Alan D. said:


> Haha I couldn't agree with you more.  Duck hunting> Deer hunting. Max4> Realtree AP. Going out in the morning into a swamp with your friends, setting up decoys, Seeing ducks flying way off in the distance and calling them in> Going out to the edge of some field and sitting for hours without moving or making a sound just to see some deer (Witch any soccer mom can hit with a car anyday) walk around and eat grass like a cow. Also in the back of your mind you know there is always the chance of some toothless, drunk hillbilly stoping on the side of the road and trying to take a shot at it.



you type this as you hold a deer in your avatar....


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 28, 2010)

Medicine Man said:


> I'm game either one....





Medicine Man said:


> Post'em up.. Let's have a look seeeee.
> This time make'em "G" rated the last one's wasn't that impressive.





Medicine Man said:


> Useless without pictures.
> Does your mom know your on the puter.



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=482163


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 28, 2010)

I see you and Briarpatch made it back from the Elton John concert last night and hit the streets early today.
That's a decent group of birds and between all of'em, I see about 5 or 6 that you two can have nice dinner over.


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Jan 28, 2010)

I will refrain from posting, just see my picture threads!!!! Well since I am here.....

 I kill ducks, I have bling - raise 2 boys have a wife and work 2 jobs!!!


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 28, 2010)

You and old briarpatch was real tight at one time? I guess ya'll still are?


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 28, 2010)

i got caught in a briar patch about this time last year rabbit huntin....


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 28, 2010)

JerkBait said:


> i got caught in a briar patch about this time last year rabbit huntin....



Sorry to hear that.. 

I'm done.. I refuse to get a headache again today.


----------



## briar270wsm (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Alan D. (Jan 28, 2010)

briar270wsm said:


> you type this as you hold a deer in your avatar....



Yea I hunt deer and its alrite. But it aint even close to the enjoyment i get from duck hunting! I dont put any money into deer hunting. Its more like something i just do cause i dont have anything else to do.


----------



## LipRip'r (Jan 28, 2010)

briar270wsm said:


> you type this as you hold a deer in your avatar....



You shoot ducks with that 270 short mag?


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 28, 2010)

LipRip'r said:


> You shoot ducks with that 270 short mag?



I thought the same..  Then again nothing "team scram" does would suprise me.


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Jan 28, 2010)

Alan D. said:


> Yea I hunt deer and its alrite. But it aint even close to the enjoyment i get from duck hunting! I dont put any money into deer hunting. Its more like something i just do cause i dont have anything else to do.



U and me both brother.  Pine goats are a time passer.  Nothing more.  Run outta meat, walk in backyard, shoot deer, done.


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Jan 28, 2010)

Some stand 6' 2" and weigh 215 too.


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Jan 28, 2010)

BULLDOG!, where you been buddy?!


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Jan 28, 2010)

huntin!!


----------



## SHMELTON (Jan 28, 2010)

Where I come from that is about average.  In the words of Roy D. Mercer How big a boy are you?


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Jan 28, 2010)

SHMELTON said:


> Where I come from that is about average.  In the words of Roy D. Mercer How big a boy are you?



  I forgot about ole R.D!  "Well by god."


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Jan 28, 2010)

ugabulldog56 said:


> huntin!!



U and me both!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 28, 2010)

ole shmelton is one of them grandes too. His brother is a muy grande


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 28, 2010)

mizzippi jb said:


> ole shmelton is one of them grandes too. His brother is a muy grande



Well what does that make me?

Muy Lardo?


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 28, 2010)

welllllllllll i still don't see an answer to the original question......  i don't specify a species or animal group when i call myself a hunter.........  i hunt everything that is legal and with just about every legal weapon. i can't wear a title like "deer hunter" ,"waterfowler" or "hog dogger" or "turkey smoter"  ..... i just call myself a hunter , or stone cold killer depending on the audience.    yall don't need deer hunters for hatin' in here,  there is PLENTY of hatin' just amongst yourselves !


----------



## devolve (Jan 28, 2010)

this entire thread was useless. If you really want to know the answer to the question read all 3 pages of this thread. These are the answers. 

this coming from a duck hunter, not a duck hunting attention grabber. there is another forum out there for you guys, this is not it. 

and now it will be locked because of the stupidity.


----------

